# Highlifter Tire Sealant



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Anybody familiar with or have used the Highlifter Airlock tire sealant? Opinions? This is from their site:

_*Fill 'er Up! 
*Pro Series Tire Sealant seals punctures up to *1/2" in the tread *and up to *1/4" in the sidewall*! It also stops bead leaks and pinhole leaks in wheels. The Pro Series Tire Sealant prevents 90-95% of common tire failures. Wounds or punctures are plugged instantly and PERMANENTLY. 

32 oz. per tire recommended.

Will not freeze or harden. _

_Will not rust steel or corrode aluminum. _
_Will not dry rot in stored ATVs. _
_Will not clog valve stems. _
_Biodegradable and water-soluable. _
_Proudly made in the USA _
__


_:33: 1/4" sidewall repair? What do you guys think..._


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Red Slim??? Sounds Like what Slim Does


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

it works really well


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Have you used highlifer?? or Slime?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

plugs holes, but wont plug the valve stem.......... haha.. that's what get's me.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

dan has a demonstration every year at nats where he puts 200 holes in a tire (all over including sidewalls) to show how their sealant works.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> dan has a demonstration every year at nats where he puts 200 holes in a tire (all over including sidewalls) to show how their sealant works.


What! Are you serious, thats crazy... If that's the case it would be worth it to me :biggthumpup:


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Has anyone tried Slime?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Slime has been around for a long time, it use to be real bad about rusting steel rims and carroding alm rims... I heard a few years back they changed their formula & claimed it doesnt do that anymore.... who knows...


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I'll bet both of them make a heck of a mess if you have to pull the tire from the wheel!


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i used slime in a set of tires on a 500 popo... before it was used i could raise the frontend up in the water and after it sank like a rock.. so ill just stick to the old sticky worms.. just sayin..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ lol sticky worms... gotta love 'em.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

muddaholic 09 said:


> i used slime in a set of tires on a 500 popo... before it was used i could raise the frontend up in the water and after it sank like a rock.. so ill just stick to the old sticky worms.. just sayin..


hmm... good point


----------

